# Exec format error. Binary file not executable



## loord (Jul 8, 2014)

Good day, please help me with this problem - all executable files on freebsd FreeBSD 9.2 x64 don't work with error 
	
	



```
Exec format error. Binary file not executable
```
 Even mc reboot*s*. This problem starts when *I* add disk ada0 to mirror RAID - it was my mistake - *I* want to use ada1, right now _all_ executable files don't have an executable bit. Please give me advice - what should *I* do, except a full reinstall*?*

*T*hanks in advance.


----------

